

Meet Instagram's Youngest Investor--26 head of Thrive - jklartss
http://www.businessinsider.com/josh-kushner-thrive-capital-and-instagram-2012-4

======
_bjn
Sigh. Trust fund baby's. It's hard to celebrate a home run when you've started
on third.

Business Insider doesn't report in the article that his previous company,
Votsu, had been sued out of existence. I wish I could have more respect for
kushner....but I just can't.

